# Scientists say the new leading cause of brain cell loss is....



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NOT BEING IN GO PIT BULL CHAT!!!!!!! GET IN THERE!!!! HURRRRRYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO... my brain cells are straight then


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah your loaded lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

haha i know some people who should spend their lives in here


----------

